# Is this flower toxic to cats?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I got a pot flower from my coworker as a b-day gift. I want to bring it home, and I can use the pot to grow cat grass after the flower withers. But I want to make sure the flower is ok for cats. I'm not good at flowers, so don't know the type (neither does the person who gave it to me). I found a picture online looking almost the same, except the color. Can anyone tell me if it's toxic to cats? Thank you! :yellbounce


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

it is a Osteospermum 'Nasinga Purple Aksullo' , common names include: cape daisies, spoon daisies and sometimes referred to as a type or African daisy. it is considered non toxic to horses, cats and dogs. It MAY cause a mild skin irritation in some people from the oil when cut if they are sensitive to it.

deadhead spent flowers to discourage chewing and encourage more flowering.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Since I'm no botanist, I usually err on the side of caution. All my plants are behind my closed bathroom door.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you BotanyBlack!



> All my plants are behind my closed bathroom door.


My bathroom (and bath tub specifically) is my cats favorite play ground. I also close the door, but the first minute I open the door, they dash into the bathroom.
And they insisit on "supervising" me using toliet or taking shower...


----------

